# سيارات وشاحنات معدات ثقيله بأرخص الأسعار



## أحمد شعبان27 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

حياكم الله 
إخوانى الكرام 
إن كنتم تبحثون عن سياره فاخره موديل حديث
أو شاحنات بمختلف الأنواع والطرازات والموديلات
أو معده (حفار أو بلدوزر أو شيول أو كرين أو عرجاء أو رافعه إلخ)
الأسعار لا تقارن ولاتجهدوا أنفسكم عناء البحث
فقط شرفونا بالإتصال على هذا الرقم 0566966973
حددوا المطلوب وفى خلال دقائق
ستصلكم العروض المطلوبه بإذن الله شامله الصور وكافة البيانات
والسعر الذى لا ولن يقارن
جميع العروض ستصلكم من خلال هذا البريد [email protected]
أخوكم أحمد شعبان​


----------

